# screen printing classes in New Jersey



## sbk

Dear Group,

I am looking for screen printing classes in New Jersey. I live in Bay Head which is near Point Pleasant but would be willing to drive to NYC or up North if necessary.

Thanks in advance for the help!

Sam


----------



## big frank sports

You can check out Vastex in Allentown. They have periodic trainings.


----------



## BillyV

I think Ryonet has a parnter that gives classes in N.J.
try checking with them.


----------



## apeman77

Does anyone know of printing classes lately?


----------

